# Third time lucky!



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Good morning!

Am just about to start on clomid (sends me a bit  ) and my 3rd IUI.
Feel more comfortable posting on the over 40s page - hope that's OK.

The hospital start scanning next friday and i predict the IUI to take place on July 6th. Then the 2WW. Anyone out there on a similar cycle?

Everything is crossed for this cycle        

Lots of   to us all

Kelly x


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Morning Kelly,
Just felt I had to answer your note.  I am 43 in August and just miscarried yesterday for the 2nd time.  Yesterday and night was the worst day of my life so far !  I am trying to cope with feeling positive, all blood tests been taken, and hopefully the results will come back with something positive.  DH is very deep and not sure how he is coping really.  I start to worry then that he is blaming me(im sure he's not) but cant help feeling this.  Anyway, the most frustrating thing is not being able to get straight back to treatment.  I refuse to give up, so once my cycle has gone back to normal, I will be on "3rd time lucky !"  Looking at maybe Sept.  It would be great to keep us all posted on this site, and give ME hope that it can work if you just keep trying.  I wish you all the luck in the world and would enjoy swapping stories of how our pregnancy goes in the over 40's !  I am starting on asprin myself although the blood tests came back as negative for the clotting disorder.  
Well, keep in touch !  Sending horseshoes, four leaf clovers, shooting stars and everything else with luck !!
BG


----------



## giomarina (May 30, 2007)

Hello,
I'm glad to read about over40 IUIs, it's not so common. I'm older than you both, but I'm still hoping that something (IUI or natural) works out!
BG, I'm so sorry for you, and I send a lot of hope...
Hi, Kelly, it's so encouraging to read about yours IUIs...at least something happened both the times, really I wish you the 3rd would be lucky! Generally I dont't take actively part on boards, also due to my bad English - I'm Italian - but your TTCing from many years, and IUIs with clomid are so similar to my story, except than I had just 1 chimical pg on my 2nd IUI two years ago, then nothing, also with a lot of good eggs produced with ICSI (but just 3 fertilized, due to restrictive Italian laws). 
So, sorry for my long post, I'm encouraged from finding this board
 giorgia


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for your replies

BG - I am so sorry for your 2nd m/c. I hope that your tests all come back clear and that egg just wasn't the right one - this month! It took me ages to deal with my 2nd m/c emotionally and physically, so look after yourself and make sure you keep talking to your DP. It is hard for both of you and it is no-ones fault. Remember that.        

Giorgia - hi! Thanks for your message. What is happening with your eggs? When do you get a chance to use them? I hope that you aren't finding the whole process too frustrating.

I am so glad that you responded and have both been through similar(ish) situations.
I have started the dreaded clomid and will keep you posted on the state of my follicles after the scan on friday. Who knows what the next few months will bring us!

Take care
Kelly x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Kelly, Gioriga and BG,
Just wanted to say 'hi'.   As you can see from my signature, I'm another oldie doing IUI with Clomid this time. My ovatries have reacted well, two good sized follies and basting was last Thursday. Now's the worst time - I hate waiting at the best of times...   
Let's hope it all works out for us.


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

How exciting ElsBelle!
2 big follies - well done. Make sure you drink pressed pineapple juice and eat your brazil nuts.
make sure there's no early testing!!



Fingers and everything else crossed for you.



please let us know what happens
Kelly x


----------



## giomarina (May 30, 2007)

Hello Kelly, Elsbelle and BG!,
glad to be on this board with all of you. 
First of all, I have a real encouraging story to share: my best friend, 44 years and 1 month, high FSH and endo, after years of ICSI and so on, last january gave birth to a most wonderful, healthy and happy baby boy, natural conceived!
Kelly, we are somehow partner in IUIs! I'm on CD 3, I'll have Clomid 100 mg from CD 3 to CD 7, and then, if all will be right, I'll have IUI at the middle of july.
You asked about my eggs: in 2005 / 2006, I had 2 ICSI, with both times 8/9 good mature oocytes, but for Italian laws, they can try to fertilize just 3, and moreover it's forbidden to froozen the remaining eggs. Both times I had implantation of 2 embrios, but they didn't stick. So, I'm again on IUI, let's we see...
best wishes for your imminent IUI, I'm so hoping for you! 
ciao
giorgia


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you mean, Kelly, 'no early testing'?? Not even a couple of days  It's gonna be soo hard not to but I'll try.

In the meantime I'm doing loads to distract myself - sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. The most annoying thing is that I'm noticing EVERY little twinge in my body (even in my feet! ) and can't help wondering whether it means anything.

Oh well, at least I've got an acupuncture booked for Thursday to aid implantation, so that'll make me feel better. 

Giorgia, good luck with the Clomid - it made me go a bit crazy  but gave me a good excuse to shout at people and say: 'sorry, it's my hormones'. 

I'll keep y'all posted. I'm so hoping for a !


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi
ElsBelle, I hope you are keeping well. I'm sure you said in a post somewhere else on FF that you had tingles in your nose - i had that with my 2 BPFs. Nose bleeds are a common indicator of pregnancy apparently - dunno why! 
Look after yourself. When is your test date? Remember no early testing  

Hi Giorgio and BG.
I hope that you are both well and staying  

I had my 8 day of cycle scan and I have 5 follicles to speak of. 2 large and 3 smaller.
I have to go back on monday morning to see how they are getting along and the lovely nurse reckons i should be basted at the end of next week.
One step at a time      
hopeit doesn't rain on you too hard this weekend.
take care
Kelly x


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Kelly,
Well all I can say is ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD !!!


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Kelly,
I had'nt finished then....dont know what happened.  Anyway....Yes, all the luck in the world, and I will be thinking of you on Monday.  Sounds like all is going well.  I wish I could join you with the treatment, got to wait a few months yet.  Started on the selenium and wheatgrass again today, asprin next month and dhea.  My (. .)  have gone down a bit now so dhea will bring them back!!!! Ha ha.  Let us know how it goes in the week.  Try not to get too anxious on 2ww.  Keep yourself busy.  Fingers and everything else crossed for the result you want.  All the best, speak soon.
BG


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

A quickie before work!
BG - I hope the wheatgrass isn't too awful  
ElsBelle - walk away from the pee stick   
Giorgio - I hope you are looking after yourself  

Had scan yesterday: 5 follies on left side and 6 one the right! 4 are size 10 and over. I have to go back tomorrow again and hope that only 1 or 2 have got bigger and pushed the others aside otherwise they won't do the procedure. The nurse reckoned if my final scan on friday was OK i would baste on saturday morning. So everything is crossed      
I had acupuncture last night so felt very relaxed and am due to go back around implantation time.

I hope you are all well
take care
Kelly x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, Kelly, I'm walking...


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

hadn't quite finished that...

Kelly,

you seem to have an abundancy in follies, let's hope some of them come through for you. Let us know the scan went. Sending you positive vibes!


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Kelly,
Thats wonderful news.  I had about 9 follicles, we sound like a pair of battery hens !!  I could'nt believe how much of a difference a day makes for the follicles to grow.....sounds like a song !!  I really hope Saturday is your day, the signs are looking good.  Acupuncture really helped me relax on my first treatment but I did'nt do it last time.  If i'm lucky enough to try again later in the year I think I will go back, particularly helped me on the dreaded TWW.
Well we'r all gunning for you, and keep in touch to give us the update.
Fingers crossed.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
BG


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,
I pop back on FF every now and then to see whats happening. This site was a life-line to me when we were TTC so if I can help others it will be great.  
I was 43 when I conceived my DD after 3 years of heartaches so please don't give up, keep positive and eventually it will happen for you.
So heres lots of   
Take care of yourselves and I will pop back to congratulate you on your  
Suex


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Sue
congratulations and thanks for the positive story
it only takes one good egg.......... 

So, ElsBelle have we stayed away from the pee stick? tell the truth young lady.      
What day WILL you be testing? It must be soon

Giorgio and BG I hope you are both well and  

I had another scan on wednesday and the big follie was at 16, I was ovulating so i had the IUI yesterday! Bit of a rush and an emergency days annual leave from work. By a fluke I am off today and all of next week so will rest up and relax.
So another 2WW starts...
Enjoy the weekend and     to us all
Take care
Kelly x


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Kelly,
GOOD LUCK !!!!  Try and relax as much as you can and try to forget about the TWW,it goes far quicker if you dont think about it.  I spoke with a girl who I hav'nt seen for about 14 years today, who turns out has been on the IVF rollercoaster for a long time, 3 attempts, all failed including clomid.  4th attempt, she is now 8 months pregnant.  They could'nt find anything wrong with her or her DH, so you just dont know do you !  I am hoping so much for you, and there is no reason why this is'nt your time.  Lots of cwtches and my fingers are crossed.  Let us know how you are and if you need to let steam off during the TWW you know where we are. X
BG


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Kelly,

good luck on your 2ww, may it seem short and sweet to you!   - Yes, am staying well away from pee stick (too scared of you now ), but have a sneaky suspicion that I won't be needing it after all. Should be testing Sunday but am feeling most premenstrual and my temperature dropped this morning which is usually a good indicator for  being on her way. 

Oh well, I s'pose I'll go straight back on the Clomide and do another cycle as I responded quite well this time. Can't really face injectibles again - not just yet anyway.

Am not the happiest camper at the moment but - hey - what can I do? This site helps a lot, so thank you and everybody else out there. We are great community - even though I'd rather not be part of it for too much longer (nothing personal like...).

Over and out.


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Morning ElsBelle
I don't hear the fat lady singing yet.....
I know what you are saying though. I knew the moment both my pregnancies stopped: a switch went off in my body. Wait until we see what tomorrow brings. Keep   and I'm sending you all the   vibes i have x

Hi BG, thanks for the story about your friend. How brilliant for them! There is hope for us all.

I forgot to mention that basting day was my DHs birthday! Made the nurses at the hospital laugh   (and me).

Unplanned, I have the week off work next week and will be doing absolutely nothing. Can't wait.
Take care and I have to repeat ElsBelle's words: FF is a great community and kept me sane when things looked at their bleakest.
I hope you have a good weekend
Kelly x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Kelly,

well, the fat lady has sung and -ooh, it ain't pretty!  At least I'm saving a pee stick which might come in handy another time. Have informed the clinic and am all ready to start Clomid again tomorrow, so expect some cray-zee posts form me...  

Am not too devastated today, I think I got all my crying out of the way watching Holby . However, there's still DP (who's still asleep - aaawww!) who needs telling and he's finding it harder to deal with all this I think. Never mind - I'm an optimist at heart and believe in fate. My time will surely come!

Have a nice weekend everybody and take care of yourselves!


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Elsbelle,
I had a little tear in my eye reading your update.  We do seem to be able to cope with awful situations, trying to look at the positives in the future, we sometimes forget how our DH's are feeling and how they cope.  I think this miscarriage was harder for him this time than for me.  He's quite deep and does'nt show his feelings much.  I, on the other hand, wear my heart on my sleeve (typical Leo), so I just pour my heart out and feel better after.  I so desperately want to give him a little one to complete his life, and I am sure we will eventually.  Always try to look on the bright side, and never give up until someone tells you to !! thats what I keep telling myself anyway !!  
Goodluck for your treatment, and honestly, I dont know what I would do without all this support from people like you and Kelly and others.
Kelly,
Enjoy your week off, I could do with one.  Get lots of nice films to watch with a box of chocolates and cake.......to hell with the gym.  Stay safe and keep in touch with the news.
BG x


----------



## giomarina (May 30, 2007)

Ciao!
nice week end to all of you. 
Kelly, we are sort of cycle buddies!, yesterday I had my IUI, let we  cope with the 2WW
BG, I can't imagine how hard can be a Mc, but please hold your hopes for the future success.
Elsbelle, every new cycle it's a new start... for the victory! 
and Sue, thank you for encouragement 
  
giorgia


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh *"%^ it ElsBelle
I hope that you and your DH are OK.
 to you both
Don't know what else to say x


BG, that running regime I started is now on hold. I signed up for a 5km in september to give me something to aim for if this cycle doesn't take. So it is definitely old movies and choccy cake for me this week. Shame  

Giorgio, ragazza
we are just a day out - brilliant! We can share our  .

Thanks so much ElsBelle, BG and Giorgio for your  

Let's hear it for the over 40s    
Kelly x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

BG, Giorgia and Kelly,

thanks ever so much for your messages of support. I've made the most of the sun shine and have tidied up my garden. Tonight I'm planning to HAVE A DRINK   - that's the only perk in this situation - and I'm probably going to regret it tomorrow.  Not used to alcohol anymore as I've been off the booze for months now - well mostly  .

Well I told DP and he was a wee bit teary-eyed and said he didn't understand why it hadn't worked again as we're doing everything right. Unfortunately, that's why it's called 'unexplained infertility'. - I'm like you BG (also a proud Leo  ), I need to talk about things to deal with them and he needs to ponder things on his own until he's good and ready to talk about them. Not always the easiest combo! 

Giorgia, good luck on your 2ww as well. 

BG, not sure where you're up to and can't switch to the other window to check? Excuse my ignorance. You mentioned aspirin earlier. Why would you take that? - Am looking at ways to improve my chances next time - any suggestions?

Right, enough for now. I'm off to buy chocolate!! 

Have a nice evening. Thanks for listening.

xEls.


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Els,
Your DH would'nt be a Capricorn by any chance !
They told me to take a dispersable (75mg) asprin in the morning to prevent any clotting.  I always thought that asprin thinned the blood but it does'nt, its stops it clotting.  One of the possibilities that is happening with us is we have lost both ours about week 6 - 7, this I am told, is the time the placenta starts to develop.  There is a chance that I clot and therefore prevent blood getting to the little one.  So basically, just in case, I will start to take asprin when Af arrives and my cycle has returned to normal.  I will try anything, and cant help wondering if only I had done this before.  Ah well !
I have put the meat in the oven, and now going down the pub for a few swift ones.  God knows what my yorkshire puds and going to turn out like!!
Have a good day.
x
BG


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, what's going on with this thread?? It's gone really quiet all of a sudden.

Kelly, how you're doing, hun? You should be testing soon, no? Same for Giorgia, really.

I'm on my last day of Clomid    - can't wait to get back to normal (normal?? ). My scan is next Monday to count my follies. Let's hope there will be some to be counted!

Will check for replies, so you'd better get writing  .

xEls.


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi ElsBelle
I'm not due to test till next weekend and I think Giorgio is the same.
Trying not to think about it really. The other 2 times i didn't test until 3 weeks after the IUIs! Didn't want to get any sort of false reading, but i don't think I'll be able to hold out this time.  
So, my potential symptoms are: knackered, waves of nausea and REALLY sore nipples  

I hope the clomid hasn't sent you too crazy     
Good luck with the follies.
Keep us posted.
Kelly x


----------



## giomarina (May 30, 2007)

Ciao belle signore,
yes, it's really how Kelly said: "I'm not due to test till next weekend and I think Giorgio is the same. Trying not to think about it really."
I'm so lazy that I cut and paste it!  
nice weekend to you all, at soon
giorgia


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning ladies,

as proised my update. Been for my scan and as I expected (you know these things don't ya!) there aren't any decent sized follies as far as they could see.  Which doesn't mean they couldn't grow A LOT in the next 6 days, I know but still - I am disappointed and somewhat disheartened. - As I said in another post this morning, I am a bit down anyway because it's been a year since my mother died and anniversaries always mess me up, so not my usual positive bouncy self and, hence, not coping terribly well with infertility at the moment.

I'm sure things will change again but for now I'll go away quietly and do some work...


----------



## giomarina (May 30, 2007)

Ciao Elsbelle,
I'm sorry for your disappointment and your sadness about your mother. but please, keep faith, they will happen best days  . 
Remember my post about my best friend, ttc#1 for 8 years, a lot of ICSI, high fsh, who at 44 was natural pg and delivered a gorgeous baby boy...best wishes
giorgia


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Oh Els!
Sorry to hear your news in all respects.  It cant be easy to cope with all the emotions that you must be feeling.
You know that things can change so dramatically in 6 days.  When I had my IUI, I had a few follicles that were about 17mm, they let me go on over the weekend and I had another scan on the Monday, and they looked ready to burst and still I could'nt go in until the Wednesday.  So mine grew about 7mm in 3 days.  Please dont give up yet, positive stuff now !!  Keep drinking shed fulls of water and squash and take it easy.  
Keep in touch, and keep your chin up !
We'r all here for you.
BG


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Wishing you lots of follie growing vibes.

I got told to drink milk, add 'Whey protein to the milk, and a warm heat pad on tummy , my follies grow lovely after I done that  

Good Luck and keep us posted.

(((hugs))) for you at the hard time.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

You're all so lovely!!  Thanks for all the encouragement, and - don't you know it - I've been for another scan and lo and behold the follies have grown, well, only one but that's all it takes, right?! So basting should happen on Monday as the clinic isn't open on a Sunday, and I'm back to feeling my positive 'old'  self.
Will kepp you posted. Have a good weekend!
                    
(weekend dance, in case you were wondering...)


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

That's great news ElsBelle! Go follie go     
You only need 1.
Sorry I didn't respond to your earlier message.

Giorgio - how are you feeling? Do you test tomorrow? 

It's a  for me. AF turned up this afternoon while I was at a conference but i suspected as much earlier on in the week.
Just didn't feel the same as i had on the previous 2 cycles. I am really disappointed - particularly as I did get those 2 positives on the first IUIs. I think I just assumed it would happen again and that the only difference this time would be whether I would miscarry or not 

We *have to *  go back to see the consultant now and make a decision from there.
DP and I talked this afternoon about donor eggs and I think this is the way we will go. Really need to do our sums though and have a good look, and maybe post, on the DE pages.

Thanks for your support and encouragement. It means a lot. 
Have a good weekend
Take care
Kelly x


----------



## giomarina (May 30, 2007)

Ciao Kelly,
sorry for your BFN, I really hoped that the good results of your 2 others IUI would be confirmed. Anyway, as far I know, 2 positive results over 3 attempts are a good signal that the system works, and a good omen for the future TTC.
Also for me, BFN.   Not that I was really hoping, but I'm nonetheless in a sort of despair... but I know I'll feel better and recover the hopes. 
About DE, it's a real good chance to conceive, and I hope it will works if you chose this road. For me, it's not an option, not for a particular reason, but I "feel" I would keep trying on my own...if it is meant to be, may it will happen. Sorry for my unclear English  
Elsbelle, go for your growing follie! May it be the golden one!

I'm leaving for ten days by my parents, in South of Italy. At my return, I'll read again our board... I'm sure the summer will bring some wonderful fruits  
best wishes to all of you, thanks for your support, really meaning a lot

Giorgia


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Kelly and Giorgia,

am really sorry for yout BFNs  , had kinda hoped at least one of you would "carry the torch" for us oldies and get pg . Ah well, maybe next time, ey?! Take it easy over the weekend, have a drink, a cuddle and a laugh - and don't give up. 

Kelly, I think DE is fine if it's definitley for you. I'm more with Giorgia on this one and want it to be 100% my own. Otherwise, I think, I'd go for adoption. But who knows?? When I started this journey I said 'three attempts and that's it', now I know that I'm not ready to give up yet, so things change. Keep us posted and don't disappear into the other board, y'hear  ! 

xEls.


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Forgot to say: Giorgia, have a good time at your parent's place. Looking forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Am on 2ww now, feeling positive and excited, keeping everything crossed.


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Els,
Good luck with 2WW.  Stay relaxed and try not to think about it, goes much faster.  Please keep in touch, and let us know.......the soonest !!  I really hope with all my heart, you get those two wonderful lines showing !!
BG


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Kelly,

just tought I'd let you know that I've been to see my consultant who's been (brutally) honest about my chances to conceive with my own eggs due to my age. He mentioned DE as a good alternative and despite what I said in response to your post the other day, I'm now beginning to consider DE, too. Especially since my clinic are considering starting egg sharing which should attract lots of women who couldn't otherwise afford to have tx.

What I struggle with though is the thought that I wouldn't be able to pass on any of my family traits - not that I'm anything special  - but I'd never be able to say "it looks just like my mum" and things like that, you know? Is that the same for you?

On the other hand, compared to adoption, which i have considered in the past, at least the child would have DP's genes. And that's not a completely bad thing  

Oh, I don't know... It just goes to show how quickly things can change. Have you seen your consultant yet?
Share some of your thoughts around DE if you like, I'd like to hear your input.

Take care.


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi ElsBelle
Sorry, I went off the radar a bit.
Back now though  

I kinda feel the same as you do about the DE situation: none of my genes but lots of DPs. Also, my blood would have been travelling around the little ones veins for 9 months so surely something would seep through!!  
My hospital (which I haven't called yet to say it was a BFN - why haven't I called?) have hooked up with clinics in spain for DE. There is an initial trip to the spanish clinic and then all the blood work etc is done in the UK in preparation for the egg donation in spain. All the pre scans, bloods etc costs the same as the IUI. So the extra costs would be flights, meds and the actual treatment.

I will call the hosp tomorrow and have the consultant appt. I will also try and persuade them that I need 1 more IUI. I want more investigation of why i have miscarried at the same point in the pregnancy.

Weren't we told we could have it all us Goldies: uni, travelling, jobs here and there and oh yes, children in our 40s.
It is soooo hard this journey.

I think the DE route will be batted around this house for a while (but not too long).

So what's happening with your 2WW?


Take care
Kelly x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Kelly,

sounds like you might get a holiday in Spain out of it - well, many kids are conceived whilst the parents are on holiday ... But seriously, what makes you go all the way to Spain, are there no donor schemes in London? I don't know how advisable flying is after ET Might be worth checking out.

Yeah, about 'having it all', it's ironic really that you spend most of your life trying NOT to get pregnant and when you want it, you can't. I mean, nowadays the risks of leaving it too late are all over the media but when I was in my 20s (can juuust about remember!) nobody told me about declining fertility and things. I wish they had !

Another thought about DE is that with a younger egg the risk of having a disabled child is much lower, which is another positive thing. - I have to admit the the longer I think about this, the more I am inclined to go for it. My DP is still struggling with it though, wanting to know why we can't try IVF with my own eggs first. Well, the answer to that one is simple: can we afford it? One go with DE - ok but one with mine and one with DE and then possibly another one (coz I know what I'm like!!).... I don't think so.

Well, plenty to think about, isn't there. 

My 2ww is chugging along. I'm preoccupied with stuff around my mum's passing a year ago  and am, therefore, less nervous than last time. Wait and see, it would be absolutely fantastic if it worked, and I think I deserve a break - but it's out of my hands.

Nice to see you're back anyway. Wonder how Giorgia and BG are getting on...?

Hasta luego!


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hey All,
Sorry I hav'nt been about but our computer is being repaired so I am on the works computer!!  All is fine with us.  We go away in 3 weeks time.  Checked my dates last night.  Had my 1st AF, which was remarkably pain free, so if I go with 28 days, my 1st chance of having IUI will be in October, but would you belive it, AF would arrive on a Friday, so chances of me having the first scan will be a bit touch and go.  I bet I will have to wait for November.  Anyway, cant chat too long, but I think anyone going for DE is very brave, although I think , no I know, I would prefer this to adoption.  Sorry cant stay, speak soon and catch up.
Stay safe and well, 
BG


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm back with bad news: didn't even make it to the test date before  showed up today. Well, I can' t say I'm surprised, my temperature dropped yesterday and that is usually a good indicator. Can't even say I'm very disappointed - it wold have been too good to be true, so I probably never truly let myself believe it could happen. 

So now we're gonna have to consider seriously what to do next. IUI is clearly not working, so the DE option looks more and more attractive. It would also mean, we could possibly have some frosties for a later date... - Who knows .

For the time being I will take a break, enjoy the weather, have a drink and a laugh (my birthday coming as well ) and wait for my clinic to set up that egg sharing scheme. I'm definitley not having DE tx abroad.

Will keep popping, so pleease keep us posted on what's going on with y'all.

xEls.


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

ElsBelle
so sorry to hear your news  
That blasted    

Take care of yourself and have a swoft half for me on your birthday.
Keep in touch
Kelly x x


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

swift half, i meant swift half!!


----------



## giomarina (May 30, 2007)

Ciao Elsbelle,
I'm so sorry for your negative IUI.    Just a question, if you don't mind: maybe you already said it and I didn't understand well, but why you don't try IVF with your own eggs ? You're only 41!, at your age there are a lot of good results!
wishing all the best to all board friends,
giorgia


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Giorgia,

good to see you back . Did you have a nice time with your family? - To answer your question, yes, I know what you mean, but my consultant advised against it. He says I'm too old  to give me a good enough chance with my own eggs but I'm going to see a new acupuncturist nexte week who specialises in fertility, and depending on what she says I will probably give IVF with my own eggs a go before moving on to DE. I just don't want to waste any time and money pursuing something which is most unlikely to happen, you know?

So how's things with you. Where are you up to in your tx?

Enjoy the sun !


----------



## giomarina (May 30, 2007)

Ciao Elsbelle,
sorry to be so later in replying, but this days I had a very special guest at home: my best friend with her gorgeous baby boy, 7 months of sweetness. The age of my friend is... 44 and 8 months!  she conceived after years of IVF and so on, first pg after 1 miscarriage, and she conceived all natural! so, let's hope.
as for your reply, now I understood better. I know that in USA PMA is very expensive. In Italy we have very restrictive laws (no DE, no frozen embies, no try to fertilize more than 3 eggs  ,) but, on the other hand, almost all the drugs like gonal f and so on are for free, so the IVF are really affordable. 
As for me, now I'm just trying "au nature", and saving some hopes in success.
best wishes  
giorgia


----------

